# Tripletail



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Channelmarkers in close vicinity to the inlet, and on weedlines offshore


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Run the stone crab bouys. I catch them between Marco and Bonita.


----------



## SNOOK48 (Sep 10, 2012)

nightfly, have you seen any large ones? The ones that are here are just little 2-3 pounds. If so, how deep are the traps that they're on?


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

I've seen lots of smaller ones this year but have heard reports of bigger ones. They generally are on the traps between 25'-35'. Got a 9lb one last year in that range. The best fishing for them is between October til march so it's kinda wrapping up now. There will still be traps out til the middle of may so I'm sure you can still find a few.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Here's some off Sarasota


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuUCrZIflRI


----------



## SNOOK48 (Sep 10, 2012)

nightfly, I have had good luck in that depth range as well (personal best 29.6lbs) continually. Before, I have caught some large ones this time of year routinely off sarasota but this past cold front seemed to have messed with their movement.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

> nightfly, I have had good luck in that depth range as well (personal best 29.6lbs) continually. Before, I have caught some large ones this time of year routinely off sarasota but this past cold front seemed to have messed with their movement.


If your catching them that big you should give me some triple tail advice.


----------



## SNOOK48 (Sep 10, 2012)

Haha I wish! I have been in Venezuela for the past couple of weeks though and lost track of them.


----------



## SNOOK48 (Sep 10, 2012)

So went looking for some on Sunday, ran almost 30 miles of pots in every depth from 15' to 50' and only saw 4 fish, two of which probably weren't even big enough to fit my handpicks in its mouth. The other ones were pretty scrappy fish themselves. Might just have to wait till next year. :-/


----------

